#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Procurando string dentro de pastas e sub pastas , como fazer???

## dlabreu

Ola Pessoal.


Estou com uma divida aqui com relacao a um script que tenho de criar.

Preciso criar um script que procure dentro de pastas e sub pastas a string vm_testid.


Alguem pode me dar alguma ideia de como fazer essa procura usando Shell ?


Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Magnun

Cara, acho que o find faz isso pra vc:

find /caminho/da/pasta/raiz -name *vm_testid*

Testa ai...

----------


## mcadori

cara pode tentar desta forma:

entre do diretório desejado por exemplo:

#cd /usr/local/

e digite isto:

#grep -r .string_a_procurar. *


Espero ter colaborado!

----------


## landrower

> Ola Pessoal.
> 
> 
> Estou com uma divida aqui com relacao a um script que tenho de criar.
> 
> Preciso criar um script que procure dentro de pastas e sub pastas a string vm_testid.
> 
> 
> Alguem pode me dar alguma ideia de como fazer essa procura usando Shell ?
> ...


Bom dia.

Não entendi se vc quer achar arquivos que tenham essa string no nome ou em seu conteúdo, en todo caso vão as duas formas.

Procurar recursivamente por arquivos que tenham em seu nome uma string:
find diretorioraiz -name "*vm_testid*"

Para procurar recursivamente por uma string dentro de um arquivo:
egrep -r '*vm_testid*' diretorioraiz

Testei os 2 comandos e eles funcionam perfeitamente.

Abraços

----------

